# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Ovo je priča o nama...

## tikica_69

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycyAPKE5rbc

Nesto slika je dio naseg obiteljskog albuma, ostalo je skinuto sa neta.

Odvojite 4,5 minuta uz prekrasnu glazbu i prepustite se...

----------


## bublica3

DRAGA tikica_69  plačem i teško mi je s vama. 
 :Heart:  
Želim da Vam se san što prije ostvari!!! 

 :Love:

----------


## tonili

Znaš sve...ne moram ništa reći...
Suze..
Bol...
Ljubav...
Tikice čeka nas tu...iza ugla...naše čudo.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pino

:Heart:  super je, tikica!   :Kiss:   opet sam se rasplakala ko kisna godina, ali je prelijepo!

----------


## kahna

:Heart:

----------


## Bebel

Uh,... pa ja nemam više snage za naše priče 
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
*tikica_69* od  :Heart:  ti želim skori uspjeh.

----------


## rena7

:Heart:

----------


## Zeljka33

:Love:

----------


## darci

draga   :Love:

----------


## gričanka

uf, Tikice,    :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## Mukica

ajme
da mi je vidit onoga kome se od ovog ne bi srce slomilo  :Crying or Very sad:  

tikica  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

:Heart:

----------


## Ameli

uspjela si me   :Crying or Very sad:   i želim ti od  :Heart:  sretan završetak priče, a ova pjesma od evanescencea mi je među najdražim pjesmama

----------


## Biene

Tikice   :Heart:  , nadam se da je blizu....

----------


## andrejaaa

:Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## BHany

tikica   :Love:

----------


## Denny

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

tikice   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Maribor je tvoj draga moja, još malo još malo 2 mjesec će brzo doći i biti ćeš ti nama trudnica.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## nini

:Crying or Very sad:   Da ti snovi uskoro postanu java......  :Heart:

----------


## thaia28

:Crying or Very sad:  ...
samo ću ti poslati veliki   :Love:  
vaša borba zaslužuje sretan kraj   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## anchi

Ajme, da ti se srce slomi...  :Crying or Very sad:  Od sveg srca vam želim da uskoro postanete roditelji!  :Love:

----------


## Gabi

Tikice   :Love:  (bolje da ne gledam takve priče kad sam na poslu). ~~~~~~~ da vam ovaj mariborski postupak bude dobitni.

----------


## Lucija_Zg

Divno je vidjeti kako se dvoje ljudi voli i podrzava u nastojanjima da ostvare svoj san...
Iz ovoga mogu samo zakljuciti da ste prekrasni ljudi i zelim vam sve najbolje  :Heart:

----------


## Nene2

:Crying or Very sad:   :Love:  

Dirljivo, teško, ...nadam se da će se one dvije slike (znate koje!) promijeniti u našoj stvarnosti i da ćete ostvariti svoj san!  :Heart:

----------


## BubaSanja

Plačem....

...držite se, mora uspjeti!   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

na ovo bi i kamen proplakao
da san što prije postane java  :Love:

----------


## nina09

Ajme,...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## šniki

šta za reći.....već dugo nisam plakala zbog nekog drugog.....
 :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

O ženo!

----------


## Aurora*

Jako lijepo i dirljivo ste prikazali vasu pricu.  Neka se vas san i najveca zelja vrlo brzo ostvare.   :Heart:

----------


## rahela

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i vaša priča dobije sretan kraj  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Heart:   :Heart:  
 :Love:

----------


## jelenkić

:Heart:

----------


## martina123

Da se citiram sa BETE:




> :kapa:  :kapa:  :kapa:  :kapa:  :kapa: tek je 8ujutro i ja placem ko kisna godina, srce si mi isparala....  :kapa: 
> 
> I onda su dosle ONE slike, slike ljudi koje prezirem i ljutnja je rasla i rasla....  :ljutise: 
> 
> I uistinu se nadam da ce ti se san uskoro ostvariti, tamo gdje se, izgleda, i nama ostvario!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
>  :top:  :andjeo:  :top:  :andjeo:  :srce:


  :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## amyx

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## adonisa

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Joss

*honey*  :Love:  

nadam se da će ova priča ipak dobiti happy end, ako ništa nakon naše Slovenske avanture u 2. mjesecu.
 :Kiss:

----------


## kate32

Kad postoji takva želja onda se to mora jednom dogoditi, sigurna sam.  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

:Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## sbonetic

joj draga nemam riječi...  :Heart:

----------


## Vali

:Love:

----------


## a72

tikica,uhhhhh.....trebalo mi je da vidim ovo pa da  se isplacem....danas mi je 2.dpET, i sva sam valjda puna svega, najvise cekanja, i nisam se mogla zaustaviti koliko sam plakala...
narocito me pogodio dio sa bracom koja vec vole nerodjenu bebu,jer i ja imam jednu vec veliku curu, koja je odrasla sa tom zeljom,i ja se iskreno nadam da smo blizu toga da joj bude ostvarena...
tikice, bicu presretna kad objavis svoju trudnocu   :Love:

----------


## fegusti

tiki, želim vam ostvarenje sna... uskoro   :Love:  
btw, zoveš se kao moja kći.   :Heart:

----------


## tinaka

:Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## maya3

tikice, nemam riječi .........
predivno  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

:Love:

----------


## nevenera

:Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## vikki

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## anita_m

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Matovila

Zelim ti da 12 put bude zadnji... da dobijete   :Saint:  
Zasluzujete to!
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## runi

Tikice  :Love:   :Heart:  
 :Kiss:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## klara

prekrasno je, divno si ovo napravila  :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## fjora

tiki   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:  , mora završiti dobro   :Heart:

----------


## višnja

Tikice_69 ovo je stvarno prekrasno!
Od   :Heart:  ti želim što prije veeeliki plus  :Kiss:

----------


## Lorien

:Heart:

----------


## Ginger

:Heart:

----------


## lucija83

:Heart:   :Love:   drž te se...

----------


## sretna35

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## dani82

Suze nisu prestale teći...

Nadam se da će vam se vaš san što prije ostvariti, kao i svima nama koji dijelimo vašu bol.

----------


## Blekonja

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

ajme svaki put me potresu nove priče s ovog foruma  :Crying or Very sad:  i kad bi to doprlo do srca onih koji nas osuđuju, nadam se da hoće za dobro svih nas

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

*Naša mariborska priča* 

 Pocela je 16.02.2009. prvim konzultacijama kod dr. Vlaisavljevica. Docekala nas je ljubazna medicinska sestra, uvela doktoru koji je pola sata spremno odgovarao na sva nasa pitanja, posvetio nam punu paznju. Objasnili smo mu koliko smo toga prosli u Hrvatskoj, koji problemi nas muce, zasto smo u stvari tu. Na svako pitanje dobili smo izravan odgovor bez laznih nada i okolisanja. Doktor nas je uputio u proces vantjelene oplodnje u Sloveniji, zamolio da obavimo jos neke pretrage sto zbog njih, sto zbog nas samih i zakazali smo termin za veljacu 2010. 

 Godina prolazi brzo kad starimo, no prolazi sporo kad nesto zeljno iscekujemo. U rujnu 2009. smo poslali sve obavljene preglede (HIV 1 i 2, test na sifilis, spolne hormone i dr.), te upitnik koji su nam dali da prilozimo uz sve nalaze. Upitnik je sadrzavao pitanja iz cijele nase i obiteljske anamneze kako bi se izbjegli bilo kakvi zdravstveni problemi, te je svima u interesu da se popuni vjerodostojnim podatcima. Poslala sam sve to postom, skoro jedan mali registrator podataka, cak sam i tablicu svih postupaka napravila u excelu kako bi doktor vidio koliko smo kada imali jajnih stanica, kojom metodom su oplodjene, koju stimulaciju smo koristili, da li je doslo do embriotransfera.....bas sve. 

 Nakon mjeseci iscekivanja, jedne hladne nedjelje pocetkom prosinca u 21:47 stize SMS poruka sadrzaja: Lep pozdrav iz Maribora! Pise vam Jasna Mursic iz gin. Klinike prof. Vlaisavljevica. Za postupak vantjelesne oplodnje naruceni ste za februar 2010. Ako ste jos zaintetresirani se javite na ovaj moj broj a mozete i na mail. Molim Vas da nam napisete i vasu mail adresu kako bi vam poslali protokol za Vas postupak. 
 Isti tren smo vratili poruku da smo itekako zainteresirani i nasu mail adresu i necete vjerovati, kada sam sutradan otvorila mail, bio je poslan iz Maribora dan ranije u 21:58. Stigao je nas protokol sa vrlo detaljim uputama rasporeda koristenja terapije /stimulacije i datumom naseg prvog kontrolnog pregleda. 

Prosinac i sijecanj su prosli u uzimanju navedenih lijekova i sretnom iscekivanju kako cemo reagirati, hoce li biti bolja reakcija nego sto smo imali u nasim laboratorijima... 

 Prvi UZV pocetkom veljace je pokazao da su mi jajnici sasvim smireni, da nema nekih cista i polipa i da se moze krenuti sa stimuliranjem ovulacije. Nakon prve ture stimulacije dosli smo ponovno na kontrolu. Dr. nam je rekao da imamo 3 krasna folikula i jedan manji na koji necemo racunati. Pala sam u depresiju – Zaboga, pa toliko ih dobijem samo na Klomifenu?! No, umirile su me moje drage suborke sa rijecima da Maribor ide na kvalitetu a ne na kvantitetu i da ce sve biti ok. 

 Jos dva puta nakon toga smo bili na folikulimetriji i pratili rast folikula. Napokon je dosao i dan punkcije. Sestra nas je u bolnici smjestila u prekrasan boravak gdje inace zene ili parovi cekaju postupke, prijem u bolnicu i sl. Odmah smo se sprijateljili sa divnim parom iz Sarajeva, a kasnije i sa jednim parom iz Rijeke i jednim iz Beograda. Cijela prostorija je bila bivsa Juga u malom. Kada smo se presvukle u spavacice, sestra nas je povela pred operacijsku dvoranu. Bez obzira sto sam znala da cu dobiti opcu anesteziju, tu me lagano pocela loviti panika. Nikad nisam bila pod anestezijom....sto ako necu zaspati, sto ako ce me samo omamiti kao da spavam a sve cu osjetiti... 
Prozvali su me. U sali me docekao cijeli tim – dvije sestre, anesteziolog, lijecnik i embriolog. Svima ohrabrujuci osmijeh na licu. Legla sam, nozice u zrak, stavili su mi na prst ono za otkucaje srca koji su prolomili dvoranu....bump, bump, bump, bump.... Sestra mi je rekla: Sad cete dobiti pikicu i odmah zaspati". Pitala sam je: „Za koliko?" Sljedece cega se sjecam je tapsanje po bedru i ugodnog glasa: „ Hajmo gospa, ste gotovi, se selimo na boljsi krevet!" Pomogli su mi da predjem na krevet i odvezli u sobu da dva sata odmaram. U sobi sestra stalno sjedi, pod nadzorom smo svih 2 sata. Na odlasku nam je sestra podijelila papire na kojima je pisalo koliko imamo jajnih stanica, rekla da se vidimo za 3 dana i da budemo pozitivne i vesele. Na mojem papiru je pisalo 3 zrele jajne stanice. 

 I sad dolazi onaj najtezi dio iscekivanja. Tri dana necemo znati hoce li nam se stanice oploditi. No, odlucila sam biti vesela i pozitvna do kraja. 

Dosao je veliki dan. I suprug i ja smo sretno cekali u predvorju da nas biolog pozove i kaze stanje stvari. Usli smo. Sjecam se samo rijeci: „ Imate dva prekrasna zametka, treca jajna stanica se oplodila ali se nije htjela dijeliti i mislimo da je za vas najbolje da oba vratimo, naravno ako se vi slazete." 
 Dva, vratiti ce mi dva!!! Suze su mi skoro potekle od srece. Saznali smo da je jedan od njih osmostanicni. Ako ste redovito citali moj blog sjetiti cete se kako sam vec prije pisala kako nikada nismo dosli dalje od sestostanicnog zametka i kako me to uzasno kopa iz razloga sto ako stane na tom broju stanica, znaci nesto nije u redu. No eto, mi smo ih presli! Napokon! Zahvaljujuci mariborskom timu. Sad znamo da i mi mozemo imati kvalitetne zametke. 
U istoj sali, tri dana poslije vracena su mi moja dva zametka, mrvice, buduci andjeli....mozete ih vidjeti ispod ovog teksta. Sad plutaju u mojoj maternici, traze mjesto gdje ce se ugnijezditi. Najiskrenije vjerujem u takav ishod. 


 Nasem ministru zdravstva, prof. Simunicu iz Petrove klinike za medicinsku oplodnju i vladi poslala sam razglednice iz Maribora. Na njima pise: 
_ 
  1.    Priprema pacijentice za stimulaciju ovulacije – 93,15 eura 
  2.    In vitro fertilizacija – 1.184,40 eura 
  3.    Separacija semecic – 25,34 eura 
  4.    UZV spremljanje folikulov – 93,42 eura 
  5.    Prenos zarotkov v maternico – 136,80 eura 
  6.    Anestezioloski pregled in ocena operativne sposobnosti – 51,30 euro 
  7.    Splosna anestezija – 51,30 euro 
  8.    Punkcija foliklov – 153,90 eura 
9. Ljubaznost osoblja, strucnost osoblja, bolnicki uvjeti, laboratorijski uvjeti, vrhunski rezultati klinke, dva zametka visoke kvalitete koje nosim u sebi – NEPROCIJENJIVO!!! 

Hvala Vam sto ste me vlastitom tastinom uvjerili da mojoj zemlji ne treba ovaj novac a da je sreca ipak dovoljno blizu. Hvala od srca jos jednom!_ 


  Moja prica mozda nece imati najsretniji kraj, mozda hoce, no kako god pogledate mi smo ovdje ipak vise dobili nego izgubili. 

Na kraju zahvaljujem dr. Vlaisavljevicu na strpljenju, strucnosti i odlicnom smislu za humor, biologici Nini Hojnik koja mi je donijela sliku mojih zametaka uz ljubazan osmjeh, sestri Mariji Piperski koja se brinula o nama nakon punkcije i transfera i umirivala nas svojim smijehom i rijecima utjehe, sestri Jasni Mursic koja je u svakom trenu znala sve o meni i zagrlila me na odlasku s rijecima – „Budite veseli, dobre volje, priustite si sve u umjerenim kolicinama, nemojte slucajno pusiti, ici na bazene i bez odnosa do daljnjega molim. Sad ste trudnice i ponasajte se tako i cujemo se sa lijepim vijestima." 
 Hvala cijelom timu UKC-a na ljubaznosti i strpljenju i hvala svim parovima koji su mi takodjer boravak u bolnici ucinili ugodnjijim. Hvala mojim suborkama po forumima na svim prekrasnim rijecima i podrsci. Hvala mojim deckima koji su si sami ovih dana morali podgrijavati rucak skuhan dan ranije i sto me uvijek docekao uredan stan. Sto se vesele sa mnom i cesce se dolaze mazikati. I na samom kraju ove price, hvala mom muzu koji je cijelo vrijeme bio uz mene, u ni jednom trenu nije gubio optimizam i nadu i bio mi sjajna zvijezda vodilja i kroz najteze trenutke. Hvala ti! 

  T. 

pogledajte sliku http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/4273/picture078h.jpg

----------


## BHany

iskreno se nadam najsretnijem kraju na svijetu :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## molu

bas sam se raznjezila.  :Heart:  za srecu!

----------


## ina33

:Heart: ! Uvijek me bed kad nekome hvalim Maribor, s kojim sam bila u jednakoj mjeri oduševljena, da možda pretjerujem, da je to možda samo moj doživljaj. Čitajući tvoju poruku, sjećam se svog oduševljenja i jednostavnosti u interfacingu s njima. I isti osjećaj je bio - super da sam tamo došla, pa čak i bez obzira na rezultat.  I sjećam se svoje fascinacije da smo tamo došli do embrija 5. dana, jer sam mislila da je u nama greška, da mi to ne možemo. Kad sam ostala trudna, to mi je ipak bio SF koji mi je i danas koji put ono - ma, kako im je to uspjelo samnom  :Smile: .

----------


## Nene2

Bravo za Maribor!  :Very Happy: 

tikice čestam na predivnim embrijima i vjerujem i vibram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!! :Heart: 

a tekst razglednice mi je malo je reći -GENIJALAN!!!  :Klap:

----------


## alec

draga, vjerujem u tebe i ove dvije prekrasne mrve  :Heart:  :Heart: . držimo palčeve jako, jako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## gričanka

*Tikice_69* ... ova priča zaslužuje još ljepši ishod 
Za tebe i tvoje mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## jadro

:Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

:Heart:  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najsretniji završetak, koji će biti tek početak!

----------


## ivica_k

:Heart:  :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za NEPROCJENJIVU sreću kroz 14 dana i dalje, do kraja  :Very Happy:

----------


## pino

puno srece draga  :Heart: 
i hvala na trudu da nam ovo napises

----------


## šniki

baš si to lijepo napisala.....eto, trudnica plače, onako, baš si me raznježila......sreću ti želim :Heart:  :Heart:  za tvoje dvije mrvice

----------


## thaia28

tikice, sve ti svoje pozitivne misli šaljem.. za najsretniji završetak  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## duga30

*TIKICA69* ja i moja mrvica koja raste u meni (18tj.) želimo tebi i tvojim mrvicama svu sreću ovoga svijeta! Ovakav trud mora biti nagrađen! Sad samo puno, puno pozitivnih misli i puno optimizma!

----------


## Alyssa

Tikice,  :Heart:  :Heart:  za tvoje mrvice ! Vjerujem da cete uspjeti, ali evo vam ipak i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, nek' se nadje!

----------


## Tibi

Tikice od srca želim najbolji mogući ishod, za tebe  i tvoje mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## kika83

Tikice ovaj put mora uspjeti. :Yes:  :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

:Love:  :Love:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tikice hvala što si podjelila svoje iskustvo sa nama
Želim ti svu sreću

----------


## darci

draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas i vaše mrvice  :Heart: 

svi ih ovdje željno iščekujemo

----------


## Lidali

Nek ovo bude točka na i tvojoj priči i vašoj borbi  :Heart:  :Heart:  i zapravo vaš prekrasan novi početak!

----------


## pomikaki

:Love:  tikice, želim ti svu sreću...

----------


## nina1

:Heart:

----------


## rozalija

tikice ma što reći draga moja od srca ti želim lijepuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu betu 05.03. i biće to jedna prekrasna brojka 100% nema sumnje. Takva pozitivna slatka ženica zaslužuje svoju malu dugo priželjkivanu princezu. I onaj gore to vidi draga, veselit ćeš se ti nama ubrzo.

A i mi nakon ovog postupka smo konstatirali bez obzira na rezultat ostajemo vjerni Mariboru, ipak osjeti se neki drugi štih a još došli do blastocista pa u drugim klinikama su nas uvjeravali da nema šanse da maknemo od 4-čnih ermbrija a vidi Maribor dvije blastociste i čak jedna morula. To je za nas fenomenalno.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Tikice_69,  krasan post :Heart: ,  a još krasnije mrvice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

tikice stvarno si me rasplakala,želim ti prekrasnu betu i svu sreću ovoga svijeta.. :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Opet me pukla inspiracija.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCwNjxOrJFI

----------


## BHany

ajme tikica :Heart:  :Heart: 
knedla mi u grlu...
doista, doista...neka ta tvoja dva prekrasna zametka postanu dvije prekrasne curice (ili dečka :Wink: )
i nadam se da će se i ova prezentacija proširiti
i preko fb i svih drugih dostupnih nam virtaulnih prostranstava

----------


## Dodirko

*tikica_69* . . . . . . Riječi su suvišne.

 :Heart:

----------


## H2O

Ajme što me rasplaka.Od srca vam želim da te dvije mrvice čvrsto drže svoju mamicu. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Aurora*

Znas sta *tikice_69*, ja sam primjetila da su mnoge bebe, kada su konacno dosle na svijet svojim mamama koje su ih dugo cekale, neodoljivo licile na bebe iz avatara, kojeg su te mame nekim slucajem bile izabrale...

Uvjerena sam da ces tako i ti vrlo brzo dobiti bebu koja ce neodoljivo liciti na ovu iz tvog avatara. A avatar ti je najljepsi kojeg sam ja na ovom forumu do sada vidjela!


Usput, na slovenskom bi se reklo pohitimo tja.  :Wink:

----------


## Nene2

:Heart:  :Heart:  tikice ja odlučila ne prosuziti ali nisam uspjela...

----------


## kiara79

> tikice ja odlučila ne prosuziti ali nisam uspjela...


 x  :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

tikice draga rasplakala sam se kao kišna godina. 
Ova priča definitivno MORA imati happy end. To vam draga od srca želim  :Heart: 
Neka ove predivne blastice budu dvije princeze, dva princa ili princ i princeza  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala vam cure od srca  :Shy kiss: 
Doduse sve lijekove osim 20 Decapeptyla sam skupila od divnih cura ovdje, ali poruka koju sam zeljela poslati je morala biti jasna.....

----------


## Gabi25

:Heart:  :Heart: 
ma to mora biti to... ova priča je predivna...

----------


## pino

Draga, hvala ti na ovim krasnim pricama. Stavila sam ih obje na http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...d=13&Itemid=97
nadamo se prelijepom završetku i sve ti palčeve držim!!!

----------


## Iva15

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Od srca vam želim bebice

----------


## Lambi

draga tikice stislo me u grlu ,ova priča mora imati sretan završetak  :Love:  :Heart: čekam sretne vijesti  :Wink:  :Heart:

----------


## Cannisa

Draga Tikice, ti znaš stvarno pogoditi u dušu....očekujemo skupa s tobom i tvojim mužićem , najljepše vijesti  :Love:

----------


## Gabi

> Draga Tikice, ti znaš stvarno pogoditi u dušu....očekujemo skupa s tobom i tvojim mužićem , najljepše vijesti


*X*
riječi su suvišne
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Joss

Tako rasplakati jednu trudnicu, Tikice, Tikice....
draga~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~iz sve snage vam želim uspjeh.

----------


## nina09

priča samo što nije dobila sretan kraj :Heart:  :Saint:  :Heart:

----------


## mimimuc

žao mi je. :Crying or Very sad:  nemam rijeći.

----------


## Ginger

:Crying or Very sad:  jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------

